# New iPod Shuffle



## rshives (Feb 19, 2009)

I saw that Apple announced their new shuffle.  I think I'll be getting one for those times when my touch is overkill, like when on my motorcycle or what not.  Anyone else excited about this?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Because of Harm's comment last night, all I can think of when I see it is the "iSmoke"... it kinda looks like a lighter...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

rshives said:


> I saw that Apple announced their new shuffle. I think I'll be getting one for those times when my touch is overkill, like when on my motorcycle or what not. Anyone else excited about this?


I just got a new 2G shuffle last year but the new one looks really amazing. I mostly use it for my walks, maybe by the time I need a new one they'll come out with colors.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry, I won't consider buying it because of the horrible painful (to my ears)earphones that are necessary for its use.  I have a few Creative MP3 players and can't stand their earphones either.

I do love my iTouch.  What a great device.  The music quality could be a bit better, but then I very seldom use it for music anyway. The new Kindle application is nice too.

luvshihtzu


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

The new shuffle is so tiny!  I just got my mom a last generation shuffle, and I spend most days terrified that she's accidentally going to wash it b/c it's still attached to her workout clothes.  I can't imagine actually getting something smaller than that.
Don't get me wrong, it looks neat.  But I have an older 4g nano that still works fine, so I won't be changing. 

For anyone considering buying the new shuffle, does the teeny little size scare you any?


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

They are getting smaller and smaller.  I saw it and thought WOW! I got my daughter the 2nd gen shuffle and I thought that was tiny.  I don't think I would like a shuffle, I have a Classic (several generations back).  I need something heaftier.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it's an awful design because all the controls are on the ear buds cord. So, you wouldn't be able to use any other kind.  As luvshitzu said, the ear buds that come with it are horrible.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

It looks pretty cool. Pretty soon, the mp3 player and the ear bud will be built into each other.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Sorry, I won't consider buying it because of the horrible painful (to my ears)earphones that are necessary for its use. I have a few Creative MP3 players and can't stand their earphones either.
> 
> I do love my iTouch. What a great device. The music quality could be a bit better, but then I very seldom use it for music anyway. The new Kindle application is nice too.
> 
> luvshihtzu


I know what you mean - I didn't like the Creative earphones either, but the iPod ones work for me. I do buy the little spongy covers for them - get the multicolored ones so I can put a red on on the right earbud (my aging eyes can't tell the R from the L when I've got my sunglasses on!)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> The new shuffle is so tiny! I just got my mom a last generation shuffle, and I spend most days terrified that she's accidentally going to wash it b/c it's still attached to her workout clothes. I can't imagine actually getting something smaller than that.
> Don't get me wrong, it looks neat. But I have an older 4g nano that still works fine, so I won't be changing.
> 
> For anyone considering buying the new shuffle, does the teeny little size scare you any?


No more than the shuffle I have - it's pretty tiny. I just always take it off when I come in from walking & I always stick it in the cap I wear when I walk - with my sunglasses & my house key. Otherwise, losing it would be a big issue for me! And it is red - which helps a bit too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I know what you mean - I didn't like the Creative earphones either, but the iPod ones work for me. I do buy the little spongy covers for them - get the multicolored ones so I can put a red on on the right earbud (my aging eyes can't tell the R from the L when I've got my sunglasses on!)


That's a really good idea. My husband and 1 of my daughters like the ipod earbuds, but I can't stand them. they hurt my ears even with the spongy covers on them. I didn't like the creative ones either. I just got a pair of the Zagg ones off of Amazon for about $38. They're very comfortable and work great with my new iphone.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, Rich! ~~~~~ {waves} 
Well, I would LOVE to get one because I love new gadgets but I am only one person and I have three IPods right now {a nano, a stick-of-gum shuffle and a lime green shuffle}

Ummm, and I am spending all my money on Kindle books and Kindle accessories

Patricia


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> I think it's an awful design because all the controls are on the ear buds cord. So, you wouldn't be able to use any other kind. As luvshitzu said, the ear buds that come with it are horrible.


Yes, I thought the same thing. I never use the original earplugs, they are terrible. I think this is their way of forcing the use. Maybe these earbuds are improved. But I doubt it.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Its pretty cool- but I do agree that the ear buds in the past have been uncomfy.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

busy91 said:


> Yes, I thought the same thing. I never use the original earplugs, they are terrible. I think this is their way of forcing the use. Maybe these earbuds are improved. But I doubt it.


DH & I were talking about it last night - he pointed out that there'll be a workaround before long - some way to either adapt their earphones or third party earphones with the controls on them. Free enterprise & all that.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> The new shuffle is so tiny! I just got my mom a last generation shuffle, and I spend most days terrified that she's accidentally going to wash it b/c it's still attached to her workout clothes. I can't imagine actually getting something smaller than that.
> Don't get me wrong, it looks neat. But I have an older 4g nano that still works fine, so I won't be changing.
> 
> For anyone considering buying the new shuffle, does the teeny little size scare you any?


No worries! The last generation Ipod Shuffle (the one that is like a match book) is washable! Yes, it's a certain type of flash drive that can get wet (I can't remember which now). So once it dries out, it will work again. 

I love mine, it's great for exercising and cleaning and it's soooo light and sounds great. I'm not sure if the new one will be "washable" but if it talks, I doubt it!


----------



## rshives (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and purchased one.  As far as the earbuds go there are at least 4 companies making and selling earphones for the new shuffle so that's not problem.  I rather like the controls on the earphones, much easier changing songs while riding a motorcycle.  I don't have to fish around for my iTouch, then realize I can't change anything with my gloves on because the screen doesn't know I'm touching it. I haven't used it much yet, but so far I think it will work.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, it's so small!  I just got a 16 GB Nano the other day, but haven't downloaded Itunes yet...........


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

The new shuffle is so small. Pretty soon it will just be an earpiece.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I have one of the second-generation square Shuffles. I love that you can clip it onto any piece of clothing, and barely notice it's there. It's so tiny that you can keep it in your purse and it takes up no room. The lack of a screen doesn't bother me much. I just want a bunch of music to listen to when I use it, the order doesn't really matter.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I need a screen to pick and choose the song or podcast that I want next.
Sylvia


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ak rain said:


> I need a screen to pick and choose the song or podcast that I want next.
> Sylvia


I do too - except when I'm walking - then I love my shuffle. It's small enough to just clip on (I clip it on my sports bra), very easy to skip a song or play one over (really easy controls that I can work by feel) and change the volume. A screen wouldn't do me any good anyway - I couldn't see it without my reading glasses & I wear sunglasses when I walk. Different tools for different jobs! Love my regular iPod for in the car, in the house, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kguthrie said:


> The new shuffle is so small. Pretty soon it will just be an earpiece.


Pretty soon they'll just implant 'em in your head. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Pretty soon they'll just implant 'em in your head. . . . .
> 
> Ann


Or at least, built into an ear bud.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd probably lose it, wash it, step on it, have the dog eat it...


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

Wish the would make one that fit in the ear, I would wear it to work!  We are not allowed to have any music and I work all by myself most of the day and have long hair, a dream come true! I'm on about 5 camera's all day so it would have to be hidden. A in the ear mp3 has been a dream of mine. Or a little tiny earring mp3. Can you tell I think about this way to much?


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Lindalkcruise said:


> Wish the would make one that fit in the ear, I would wear it to work!  We are not allowed to have any music and I work all by myself most of the day and have long hair, a dream come true! I'm on about 5 camera's all day so it would have to be hidden. A in the ear mp3 has been a dream of mine. Or a little tiny earring mp3. Can you tell I think about this way to much?


You could always use an iPod Shuffle, attach it to your underwear, put the cables up your shirt, up your back and up the back of your neck, under your hair and into your ears (with hair over the ears)  No one would have a clue! Just don't sing along to any songs.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Damn, that thing is tiny.  I'd break it in about 2 days.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I really like it, its amazing how far technology has come.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'd probably lose it, wash it, step on it, have the dog eat it...


That thing is bound to end up in the washing machine.


----------

